

Sears Randomly Has Awesome Zombie Catalog - evan_hamilton
http://www.chris-moody.com/blog/marketing/out-of-the-blue-sears-has-an-incredible-zombie-catalog-for-halloween/

======
terra_t
the people at the Sears by me (the shoppers and the workers) look like this
everyday.

i remember the time I bought four tires and the guy who sold them to me was
struggling with the cash register. he only charged me for one tire and argued
vociferously when I pointed out his mistake -- i'm honest but i'm not all that
assertive so in the end I got three tires free.

of course, the manager of the auto center at that Sears also always had his
Camaro jacked up and was working on it whenever he had free time.

